# bofonchiare



## annettaliese

Quanto spesso usate la parola bofonchiare e potreste darmi qualche esempio di frasi con questa parola?? 

Grazie tantissime a tutti!


----------



## marco.cur

Mai. Uso più spesso borbottare


----------



## annettaliese

*M*ai mai mai??/


----------



## Californianpeach

Nemmeno io la uso. In alcune zone di Italia e' piu' usata che in altre. E' sinonimo di barbottare, lamentarsi tra se' e se'.

Alcuni es.:
1. Alla fine abbiamo convinto Luigi a venire al lago, ma ha bofonchiato per tutto il viaggio.
2. Mio nonno bofonchiava in continuazione quando sua moglie lo lasciava solo in casa.


----------



## neutrino2

Io la uso, soprattutto in domande tipo: "Cosa stai bofonchiando?" e il tono è sempre scherzoso.


----------



## Juri

E' voce nobilissima, che l'etimologia fa derivare dal latino _Bufunculus=_calabrone, od anche da _Bufo, bufonis _rospo_._
Comunque si bofonchia sempre sbuffando.


----------



## annettaliese

*Q*uindi e' usato al nord piuttosto che el sud?


----------



## LiciaCricia

Non credo ci sia una differenza fra nord e sud...personalmente è una parola che uso abbastanza raramente e, come dice neutrino2, in tono quasi sempre scherzoso. Comunque si trova molto spesso nello scritto, soprattutto nei romanzi...


----------



## infinite sadness

Neanche io l'ho mai usata. Forse è una di quelle parole che esistono solo nella letteratura.


----------



## housecameron

infinite sadness said:


> Forse è una di quelle parole che esistono solo nella letteratura.



No no, io la uso (poco) al posto di _borbottare_, che non mi piace.


----------



## Dulcinea

Ciao, io anche la uso, soprattutto quando scrivo, come alternativa a borbottare, per non ripetere sempre lo stesso verbo. Non mi sembra una parola rara.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Leggendo questo thread, mi sembra che borbottare e bofonchiare sono "approssimativamente sinonimi." Ma brontolare? Ha lo stesso significato o un altro?


----------



## dragonseven

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Leggendo questo thread, *mi sembra che *borbottare e bofonchiare *siano* "approssimativamente sinonimi." Ma brontolare? Ha lo stesso significato o un altro?


Ciao L'aura 
Sì, ha prevalentemente lo stesso significato; però, per come la vedo io, c'è una differenza semantica sostanziale. Personalmente uso* brontolare *nel caso sentissi qualcuno che, parlando in detta maniera, sembra avere un tono lamentoso; altresì userei *bofonchiare *nel caso invece lo sentissi esprimersi in maniera incomprensibile; infine *borbottare *lo userei in entrambe le valenze.

Per esempio:
- "Ma cos'ha costui da continuare a *brontolare*?", vale a dire "Ma cos'ha costui da continuare a lamentarsi?";
- "Era talmente gonfio in faccia che piuttosto che parlare *bofonchiava*.", ossia "Era talmente messo male che si faticava a capire cosa diceva quando parlava.";

In entrambe le frasi d'esempio, se si invertissero le parole in oggetto, suonerebbero strane (italiano scadente), mentre se le sostituissi con *borbottare* non cambierebbe il significato descritto.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, L'aura!  Per come la vedo io i due verbi condividono alcuni tratti semantici. Tanto per dire la mia, dalle nostre parti _sbofonchiare _(più di bofonchiare) e brontolare sono verbi usati distintamente.

Sempre dalle nostre parti direi che ci sono persone che sbofonchiano e altre che brontolano. Le prime sbuffano stizzite e spesso iraconde, le altre invece sembra che facciano dei discorsi sommessi con la voce dal ventre. 

Entrambe le persone hanno qualcosa da recriminare.

S.V


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ciao, S.V., e tantissime grazie per la ua risposta chiarissima! 

Quale dei due verbi useresti in questo contesto: Sono le 15.30, e una famiglia americana bussa alla porta della tua osteria, volendo pranzare. Tu a te stesso, sottovoce, ti dici, "Questi c*zzi di americani!" 

(Anche se tu non ti senta così, diciamo che ti senti così, ai fini di questa domanda linguistica!)


----------



## pizzi

Juri said:


> E' voce nobilissima, che l'etimologia fa derivare dal latino _Bufunculus=_calabrone, od anche da _Bufo, bufonis _rospo_._



Ciao, Juri !

_Bufo_ però è il gufo  (anche in altre lingue). http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/bufo/


----------



## Sempervirens

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ciao, S.V., e tantissime grazie per la ua risposta chiarissima!
> 
> Quale dei due verbi useresti in questo contesto: Sono le 15.30, e una famiglia americana bussa alla porta della tua osteria, volendo pranzare. Tu a te stesso, sottovoce, ti dici, "Questi c*zzi di americani!"
> 
> (Anche se tu non ti senta così, diciamo che ti senti così, ai fini di questa domanda linguistica!)



Beh, allora in tal caso *borbotterei qualcosa*.

S.V


----------



## Anaiss

pizzi said:


> Ciao, Juri !
> 
> _Bufo_ però è il gufo  (anche in altre lingue). http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/bufo/


Pizzi, credo che Juri abbia ragione a tradurre _rospo_, riferendosi al latino classico.
 Controllando il mio vocabolario Castiglioni Mariotti (1996, ristampa del 2005) nel latino classico per _*bufo*, bufonis_ è attestata solamente _rospo_ come possibile traduzione.
*Bubo *invece sì è _gufo, barbagianni _come dici.
Una spiegazione potrebbe essere dovuta al fatto che in latino volgare _bubo _abbiasubito una mutazione consonantica (b-->f) andando a coincidere col classico _bufo (ROSPO)._


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, Anaiss ! Non mettevo comunque in dubbio il_ bufo_ latino . Forse il caso può essere districato nel forum Spagnolo-Italiano.

In ogni caso, *bofonchiare* sarà più vicino al verso del gufo o del rospo?


----------

